# Coffin Project - 2009 Legend of the Wood



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

This is our latest project in preparation for Halloween 2009. This is a toe pincher coffin that is based on the plans from ScareFX.

This was a cool project that came out very well. It looks very realistic.

Take a look at the side by side comparison to a cardboard coffin that was purchased for $49. The cost to build the wooden coffin was around $40.

Check out the link to the pictures below.


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.legendofthewood.com/2009coffin


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your coffin turned out very nice ..I like the rope handles too


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great coffin, much nicer than the card board one, the rope handles look great too,
Also, I am impressed with the early '09 start!! Way to go, I am just in the thought processe stages!


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bethene....I think it turned out well...We pretty much started the day after Halloween this year. This will be our earliest start. Good luck and check out our website at http://www.legendofthewood.com. We will be posting more projects in the near future.


----------

